# JKD Book



## N1nja (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking for a decent JKD book and DVD

which one?

Bruce Lee's Fighting Method: The Complete Edition
Tao of Jeet Kune Do Expanded
Other please recommend
Also a DVD

Please recommend
Thanks in advacne


----------



## Tames D (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeet Kune Do: The Textbook
By Chris Kent and Tim Tackett

Jeet Kune Do: It's Concepts and Philosophies
by Paul Vunak

The Jeet Kune Do Experience
by Jerry Beasley

I highly recommend these books. With the exception of Beasley, I have trained with all these men.


----------



## Psilent Knight (Apr 6, 2017)

I cannot recommend any DVDs but between _Bruce Lee's Fighting Method_ and _Tao of JKD_ I would suggest getting both titles if you can. However, if you cannot or wish not to have both titles and want a recommendation between the two I would go with _Tao of JKD_. 

But there is another book that I would personally recommend above Tao of JKD and that book is _Jeet Kune Do: Bruce Lee's Commentaries On The Martial Way_ by Bruce Lee and John Little.

Best of Luck To You With Your Book Search. 

Take Care,
Osu!


----------



## N1nja (Apr 10, 2017)

thank you for your recommendations


----------

